# Perlico V Cinergi V Eircom (talktime anytime)



## Jister (19 Jun 2006)

I am currently with Eircom talktime anytime @39.99, Cinergi are doing it for 34.99 but Perlico are doing it for €29.99.

I am thinking of switching to Perlico - has anybody any opinions on the above packages and companies.

Is it because Cinergi pay agents that they can't match Perlico's prices?


----------



## Omega (21 Jun 2006)

I switched to the "cheaper" Perlico package but then found that they charge for both Call Barring and Voicemail - which are bundled free in the eircom talktime package. When you add them up and include the VAT, it's nearly €5 for these two features. For me, this effectively halves the monthly saving of going from eircom to Perlico..... I know I should have read the small print but I'm so annoyed that I may switch back.....


----------



## Jister (22 Jun 2006)

According to the bumph call barring is free with Perlico. I may cancel the voicemail service though as we rarely use it.

*FREE Call Barring*

If you would like to bar mobile, International and/or Premium rate calls; just let our customer care team know.

This service is Free.


----------



## Omega (22 Jun 2006)

I've just called Perlico and thay say that *eircom* are still charging me for call barring but that they, Perlico, will now cancel it.....weird.....


----------



## Jister (22 Jun 2006)

anything about the charges for the voicemail?


----------



## Marcecie (5 Jul 2006)

I have just changed today from utv(very poor support service) to perlico, have had problems getting internet set up and found support a great help it is still not sorted am going for the perlico 25 package and they are getting back to me in morning, now my question is are the free calls to all landlines in ROI or just to perlico customers? I did ask this question when signing up and was told free to all customers but on looking at their website tonight it says free to other perlico customers only.
 I was also given incorrect info by support saying perlico 25 was anytime but it is only off peak. Finally when setting up internet part of package I had no problem getting on line if I put UK in country of residence but when I put in Ireland I can not dial up keep getting message error 629(support is checking it out) and finally I am still connected to UTV has anyone else had any of these problems


----------



## Jister (6 Jul 2006)

I am paying €29.99 for unlimited calls to any Irish landline, anytime. They rang me with another offer yesterday, for €23.99 you could make unlimited calls to any other Perlico customer anytime, but I am staying with the €29.99 offer for now.

Above include line rental.


----------



## Marcecie (6 Jul 2006)

Jister, when I signed up 16th june thats the one I went for but when it was switched over they tried to get me to go with other one but I stayed with the 29.99. Did you have any problems setting up the internet side of things I have perlico 25 but keep getting message error 629 which they have not yet sorted out however if I put UK in box as place of residence instead of Ireland it works ok. I have told them about this and they said its ok as its to do with my windows 98, I am a bit concerned in case I end up with a large bill at end of month. One last question I still have access to utv I have told perlico about this should I email utv also, I do not want to end up paying for 2 landlines and 2 lots of internet, would appreciate any advice.


----------



## Jister (10 Jul 2006)

I don't use Perlico for the internet.


----------



## nutty nut (10 Jul 2006)

From the last couple of posts it appears that Perlico are offering unlimited anytime calls to land lines anywhere in Ireland for €29.99 per month including the line rental. If that is the case then that is a dam good deal.

All that would mean that you are getting all your landline phone calls for about €5.50 per week so. It seems to good to be true. Has anyone actually got a full monthly or 2 monthly bill from them and can confirm that the calls are that cheap OR are there hidden charges anywhere.

Im being lazy here but what type of broadband are they suppling and at what price


_
Edit: Im not being lazy as I tried finding their website on google but it aint there_


----------



## Jister (11 Jul 2006)

nutty nut said:
			
		

> Has anyone actually got a full monthly or 2 monthly bill from them and can confirm that the calls are that cheap OR are there hidden charges anywhere.


 
I haven't got the bill yet but a friend of mine has been with them for a while and is very pleased.


----------



## Marcecie (11 Jul 2006)

I have just joined they have confirmed in email my package is landline and all landline calls for 29.99 per month my internet is 25 hours off peak for 7.99 (not broadband)    web site is www.perlico.ie


----------



## DrMoriarty (11 Jul 2006)

nutty nut said:
			
		

> _Edit: Im not being lazy as I tried finding their website on google but it aint there_


  = _(hint: look at the first result returned? www.perlico.com?)_

http://www.perlico.com


----------



## nutty nut (11 Jul 2006)

I've had a very quick look at their website and it appears that "free calls" are only to other perlico customers. All other calls are charged at a rate that they claim is cheaper than Eircom.

Correct me if Im wrong here but it appears that people posting here are under the impression that they can ring whoever the want and when ever they want and as often as they want any where in Ireland and all for €29.99 per month including rental


----------



## nutty nut (11 Jul 2006)

DrMoriarty said:
			
		

> = _(hint: look at the first result returned? www.perlico.com?)_


Try searching in "pages from Ireland" and it cant be found


----------



## nutty nut (13 Jul 2006)

Jister said:
			
		

> I am paying €29.99 for unlimited calls to any Irish landline, anytime. They rang me with another offer yesterday, for €23.99 you could make unlimited calls to any other Perlico customer anytime, but I am staying with the €29.99 offer for now.
> 
> Above include line rental.


Jister, did you check out their website yet. According to that you can only make unlimited landline calls to other Perlico customers


----------



## Jister (13 Jul 2006)

There is something fishy going on with Perlico. A few weeks ago the website was offering the €29.99 deal but it is no longer being advertised on their site. On top of that they have phoned me twice, once to try get me to convert to the €23.99 package and the second time to connect to another new package. I suspect they are losing money on the €29.99 offer so they have pulled it and are trying to get people to go with other packages.


----------



## Marcecie (13 Jul 2006)

I only changed to them on July 3rd but had applied in June they told me the offer of 29.99 to join was for a limited period only and expired end June they have contacted me twice since I joined to see if I wanted to change to new offer of 23.99 but it is only Perlico to Perlico so am staying put.


----------



## Jister (14 Jul 2006)

Marcecie said:
			
		

> I only changed to them on July 3rd but had applied in June they told me the offer of 29.99 to join was for a limited period only and expired end June they have contacted me twice since I joined to see if I wanted to change to new offer of 23.99 but it is only Perlico to Perlico so am staying put.


 
Sounds exactly the same scenario as me. We must be getting great value at €29.99 so!


----------



## nutty nut (14 Jul 2006)

I would be interested in seeing what you are charged when you get your first bill. It doesn't make a pile of sense the offer that they give you


----------



## Mon1 (7 Sep 2006)

Got bill from Perlico on Aug. 8th. (Bear in mind that I have S.Welfare free line rental). Bill was as follows: Call charges *49.56 euros Free Talk* anytime??? *With all the other charges my bill is 73.99 euros*. When I sign off here I'm e-mailing Perlico and going to TalkTalk. They seem to be quite cheap. Perlico 25 internet access 7.99 euros. They waffled on when they rang about Eircom repaying line rental at the start.....no repayment sofar. I've had it.


----------



## nutty nut (7 Sep 2006)

Sorry Mon1 but I haven't a clue what you are on about


----------



## string@eirco (21 Sep 2006)

I'm with perlico at the moment. Having terrible trouble with my bills.Customer service is terrible. The last 4 times i called them had to hang up, nothing but music on other end. They also charge for customer service calls. No wonder they leave me waiting


----------



## Marcecie (22 Sep 2006)

string@eirco said:


> I'm with perlico at the moment. Having terrible trouble with my bills.Customer service is terrible. The last 4 times i called them had to hang up, nothing but music on other end. They also charge for customer service calls. No wonder they leave me waiting



I am with perlico also but have no problems at all, the 29.99 package has the free calls as advertised and bills are correct, the only gripe I would have is my bill arrives on 21st and money is taken out on 22nd so if there is a problem not much time to sort it out. For some reason I can't access my bills online problem seems to be with my computer.


----------



## 2441 (25 Sep 2006)

Have had two full bills from Perlico and have now applied to change to BT Ireland on recommendation from others.

Perlico (in my opinion) is a case of 'too good to be true' and the hidden stings are costly. I signed up for the phone and Broadband Lite €9.99 incl VAT (20 hours a month) as I'm a lite BB user. Month 1 (part month) was heavy and accounted for connection/switchover/modem charges, Month 2 was exceptionally expensive (you must power-down the modem when not in use). Month 3 - left the modem on all night twice full monthly allowance gone on the first night. Any minutes over the 20 hours are charged at a multiple of a net-cafe's rate.

In my opinion it's a scam (other may think differently) - you will always 'forget' to switch the modem off, it's like saying you need to switch off your cellphone and only switch on when you make a call. Surely they can see a device connected and not.

Anyhow that's my tuppence worth - wouldn't touch them with a bargepole - been a very costly experience.

PS: The billing experience is the same - Bill on 21st and money drawn on 22nd - no chance to query/rectify


----------



## nutty nut (28 Sep 2006)

I dont know what the policy is here but I dont think you should get free advertising


----------



## DrMoriarty (28 Sep 2006)

Posting guideline  

Desist, Sentinel. Any more and you will be banned. Anyone who wants to read about about the 'advantages' of Cinergi can do so at their [broken link removed].


----------



## Sentinel (28 Sep 2006)

How am I supposed argue the point that just because Cinergi pays agents does not mean that Perlico and others can offer a cheaper service, if I can't make reference to why this is so? Am I reduced to linking to other articles () without being able to make a coherent argument?

And no, the Cinergi website does not contain all the points I made - it mainly details their products and prices. I was open and honest about being a Cinergi consultant and think I've been penalised unjustly for this. And why was my follow-up post to nutty nut deleted? There wasn't even a hint of advertising in it! If I was not a consultant would you have been so quick to delete?

I wouldn't enjoy this site as much if there was advertising everywhere (kudos to the admin team ) but I'm all for informative and reasonable discussions on the pressing financial issues and products of our time. My work with Cinergi has given me great insight into the Irish telco market and shouldn't exclude me from these debates.

At the very least, you could have scrubbed the part you took issue with. I'd like to remake my argument about why the first post of this thread is plainly wrong but feel that anything positive I say about Cinergi will be branded as advertising. <_snip_>


----------



## DrMoriarty (28 Sep 2006)

Sentinel, the article you've just linked to is [broken link removed] on the Cinergi website, which also has a [broken link removed] page.

Given that you have a vested interest in promoting their service, your 'arguments' might be considered something rather more than the 'informative and reasonable' contributions you describe them as.

From the Cinergi website:


> Cinergi's route to market is via Referral Marketing (sometimes called "Direct Marketing"). The founding directors recognised the enormous marketing opportunity that deregulation presented, and realised that the introduction of a "referral" marketing strategy coupled with providing a known service rather than a product, would provide an income opportunity to everyone.
> Cinergi "The People's Franchise" is the name of our plan for creating personal wealth using the power of referral.


Finally, if you've 'enjoyed' this site for so long, why did you only register yesterday and make your first post a long 'soapbox' piece puffing a 'Direct Marketing' company who pays you to recruit customers?  

I've edited your last post and if you insist on pushing this, or soliciting contacts, I'll have no option but to ban you permanently. Appeal to Brendan if you don't like it.


----------



## Jister (28 Sep 2006)

My most recent Perlico bill was about €34 for a month and it included about €4 on mobile calls, charged at normal looking rates, so I can only recommend it as being very cheap and fault free.

On countdown cards, they can be obtained from many sources, as well as this many of the discounts offered are readily available via other channels, I don't think this is a good reason to choose a particular phone company.

Sentinal might have a point that my comment that Perlico are cheaper because they don't pay agents is inaccuarate, but the fact is they are €5 cheaper per month.

Can I ask Sentinal how much a month do Cinergi agents get paid on a standard package like this?


----------



## Sentinel (28 Sep 2006)

_Sentinel, the article you've just linked to is [broken link removed] on the Cinergi website, which also has a [broken link removed] page.

_Yes, but I was establishing the fact that the source was an independent part of the media, not just a company singing its own praises.
_
 Given that you have a vested interest in promoting their service, your 'arguments' might be considered something rather more than the 'informative and reasonable' contributions you describe them as._

Yes, I have a vested interest which I clearly stated.  That should not be grounds to discount everything I say.  Surely that should be up to the readership.  I've done a fair amount of research on telcos as, creid nó na creid, I'm uncomfortable promoting anything I don't fully believe in myself and I never lie about a product.  While this attitude may exclude me from a hyper-successful career in sales =), I'm happy with what I sell.

_Finally, if you've 'enjoyed' this site for so long, why did you only register yesterday and make your first post a long 'soapbox' piece puffing a 'Direct Marketing' company who pays you to recruit customers?  _

Like I said in the original post - long time listener, first time caller .  And my response was relevant to the thread.  The inaccuracies of the original post prompted the factual soapbox piece.  Of course I needed to register to post this (ignoring your implied slur). But if anything positive I say is termed 'puffing' and censored then I'm in a no-win situation here.  Do you expect me to give up my nixer just so I can comment on the subject?  Because that's pretty unreasonable!!!

_ I've edited your last post and if you insist on pushing this, or soliciting contacts, I'll have no option but to ban you permanently. Appeal to Brendan if you don't like it._

No need.  I can see how it could be perceived to be soliciting contacts but felt it was the only option given the, as I see it, unfair and unwarranted deletion of an entire post.  I should have went to bed earlier .


----------



## Sentinel (28 Sep 2006)

Jister said:


> Can I ask Sentinal how much a month do Cinergi agents get paid on a standard package like this?



Before I reply to this proper, I'd like the green light from the moderators as I'm not going to continue posting to this thread if my posts will be deleted. Especially as the question is off-topic.


----------



## DrMoriarty (28 Sep 2006)

I implied no 'slur', Sentinel, and as far as I'm concerned, you're free to answer Jister's straightforward question about how much Cinergi pays its 'consultants' — as long as your comments aren't an exhortation to join up. I don't see that it's off-topic, either. If I was purchasing an investment or insurance product, for example, I'd want to know how much commission the broker was earning for selling it to me.

I'll leave it up to Brendan and the other mods to decide on your earlier breaches of the posting guidelines. Personally I don't see how else to 'perceive' a line asking people to 'pm me if you want to read my deleted post'... 

And the deletion of your post was neither unfair nor unwarranted. It was reported to all moderators by a number of regular AAM contributors (who aren't trying to sell anything).


----------



## Sentinel (28 Sep 2006)

DrMoriarty said:


> I 'implied' no 'slur', Sentinel, and as far as I'm concerned, you're free to answer that (straightforward) question about how much Cinergi pays its 'consultants' — as long as your comments aren't an exhortation to join up.



Then I apologise.  I incorrectly read your post as implying that I registered a fake account purely to evangelize Cinergi.



DrMoriarty said:


> And the deletion of your post was neither unfair nor unwarranted. It was reported to all moderators by a number of regular AAM contributors (who aren't trying to sell anything).



I was annoyed because it had taken me a while to write the post.  There were a lot of fair points made so I think editing it would have been a better call than deleting it (and the follow-up post  ) entirely.

To answer your question Jister, it doesn't matter what the package is.  A flat fee of €15 is paid for every person/business that signs up as a Cinergi customer.  There is also an ongoing commission of 65cent per month for as long as those customers remain with Cinergi though this can increase to 3% of their bill if the customer is a 'big spender'.  It's this part that helps keep consultants honest as they're looking for customers for life, rather than just a quick buck.

For example, I signed up a number of broadband customers whom I'd previously signed up to Cinergi's telephone services.  I got no extra commission as they were already Cinergi customers.  Why did I do this?  Because I realize they are also my clients and I hope the personal touch I provide (keeping them informed of special offers, etc.) will help keep them happy enough to remain with Cinergi.


----------



## DrMoriarty (28 Sep 2006)

Fair enough, Sentinel — no hard feelings, I hope? Just doing my job... for zero commission! 

The figures you've supplied above are interesting _and_ informative, which is what AAM is all about..! 65c/€29.99 is 2.17% (potentially rising to <3%, as you say), which some would say is not extravagant compared to, oh, let's say Ticketmaster's charges?


----------



## Jister (29 Sep 2006)

It would appear that my first post is inaccurate so, as the difference between packages is €5 and the commission is only 65c, so it does not explain the difference. I'll edit my first post now.


----------



## Sentinel (6 Oct 2006)

DrMoriarty said:


> Fair enough, Sentinel — no hard feelings, I hope? Just doing my job... for zero commission!



No worries.  Like I said, you guys help make this site more enjoyable .

I was looking into this question a little further and realised that Perlico has not yet turned a profit.  Therefore, it's unfair to directly compare it to profitable companies (i.e. Cinergi and Eircom) as they're probably running a loss leader in order to gain market share.

They also claw back money in other ways, e.g. their broadband products are more expensive and judging from posts on boards.ie they haven't invested much in their customer service department either.  I mentioned in an earlier post  that Cinergi has invested a lot this year in a modern CRM system, which provides a far superior customer service experience.


----------



## inertia (30 Nov 2006)

Jister said:


> It would appear that my first post is inaccurate so, as the difference between packages is €5 and the commission is only 65c, so it does not explain the difference. I'll edit my first post now.


 
Hi, been following the posts for a while and I decided to register to throw in my pennysworth after seeing an article in the Irish Times on Tuesday that Perlico lost 2.5 million last year and are spending 250,000 per month on advertising.  I have been a Cinergi customer for a couple of years and I am very happy with them from a customer care point of view and their packages.  A friend of my wife is a consultant and she signed us up to their service, having been with Smart before them (Glad I left!!).  She is making a nice bit of commission from them every month.

The difference between the package Jister mentions from Perlico and the same Cinergi package, Talk Free Everytime (which I am on) is 3.99 per month.  I am happier to be with a company which is not selling at a loss and has been around since 1998 than risking my phone line to someone who might not have the same track record or might not be around if the funding doesn't keep coming in, a la Smart Telecom.

Cinergi also has some other bits like the free Countdown card which I use all the time and good broadband pricing and online billing.  They also have some new packages on the website.  They are way cheaper than eircom and the fact that they pay commission to consultants doesn't put me off.  I also like the fact they are Irish.

All that said, all competition is a good thing if it keeps the costs down for us we should all support Cinergi, Perlico or whoever is offering good deals.  I cant understand how people are still with eircom paying crazy prices but I suppose the problem nowdays is nobody is bothered to save a few euro on their phone bill with the celtic tiger and so much money in everyone's pocket.

Anyway, that's my rant for the day.  Great site that I have been reading for ages.  Probably become an addict poster now that I got around to joining.

Cheers


----------



## askalot (30 Nov 2006)

inertia said:


> I am happier to be with a company which is not selling at a loss and has been around since 1998 than risking my phone line to someone who might not have the same track record or might not be around if the funding doesn't keep coming in, a la Smart Telecom.



Unlikely. Since the mess at Smart happened, Comreg have stipulated that if the same thing was to happen to another operator customers wouldn't be left without a phone. Eircom will temporarily take over the line to facilitate people finding a new operator.


----------

